# What type of kayak fisherman are you?



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

This article by Austin Kayak was pretty good. Made me chuckle. Thought I'd share. Enjoy. 

http://www.austinkayak.com/blog/201...+2017+ACK+Newsletter+&+6+Kayak+Cooler+Options

On an unrelated note, the new bonafide kayaks are pretty nice. Has anyone seen them?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Pretty good - I am Mr. No Face and Mr. DIY. I saw the videos for the bonafides, they look very fishable but maybe slow. I liked the pull out drawer under the seat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Cute, but they forgot about the most important one. The Hoover! The guy that will be out fishing in front of everyone, getting to every fish holding spot before anyone else in the group.

Can be heard saying, "I can't believe you guys only got 5 fish. They were biting so good I ended up with 30 today!!"


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That's a good one. I'm sure there are a few more that could be added.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I think I'm gonna be fishing with every one of those guys tomorrow morning! Funny, I (and every other kayak fisherman on the Texas Coast) have the book the newbie is holding. I think it's standard issue when you first buy a kayak! LOL!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

100% DIY guy


crittergitter said:


> Cute, but they forgot about the most important one. The Hoover! The guy that will be out fishing in front of everyone, getting to every fish holding spot before anyone else in the group.
> 
> Can be heard saying, "I can't believe you guys only got 5 fish. They were biting so good I ended up with 30 today!!"


We usually do a 15" or over and you rotate to the back, still funny when you get a run of 13s and 14" fish. Some our biggest fish come behind people, I had a 20.75" caught behind me earlier this year on a bait i usually throw. Nothing better than doing that to one of your buddies.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

rustyfish said:


> 100% DIY guy
> 
> We usually do a 15" or over and you rotate to the back, still funny when you get a run of 13s and 14" fish. Some our biggest fish come behind people, I had a 20.75" caught behind me earlier this year on a bait i usually throw. Nothing better than doing that to one of your buddies.


Yeah, that's our rule too. Though, the Hoover doesn't always follow along with that. I've seen bigger fish get caught after the lead guy. I think there is something to it. I often wonder if the fish become unsettled...........spooked or alarmed or just swims off a bit and is returning back to his little spot and then a new bait catches his eye and he just instinctively reacts since he was up and on the move anyway. Where as the first boat to pitch a bait into his spot, he was settled and not really reacting to anything. That's my theory on how/why that can happen.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Yeah, that's our rule too. Though, the Hoover doesn't always follow along with that. I've seen bigger fish get caught after the lead guy. I think there is something to it. I often wonder if the fish become unsettled...........spooked or alarmed or just swims off a bit and is returning back to his little spot and then a new bait catches his eye and he just instinctively reacts since he was up and on the move anyway. Where as the first boat to pitch a bait into his spot, he was settled and not really reacting to anything. That's my theory on how/why that can happen.


Here lately they have been wolf packing baitfish. If one person spooks a school of bait out of the shallows the next guy has a pretty good shot at them busting that school.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They need a new category - the "I had a yak before people knew you could fish out of 'em old guy."
Usually found in an old beat up Perception 9 1/2 footer with an old cruddy uncomfortable seat
with a beer can or two rattling around and 14 years of scrapes and drags on it.


----------

